# Help need any and all info on bottle tumbelers !!!



## Dewfus (Jan 14, 2020)

I need a guide on how to build bottle tumbler ......YouTube dosnt have much how to build  or diagrams or blueprints or videos lasting more then 6 mins I need a list of things I'll need to build it anything !!!!


----------



## slugplate (Jan 14, 2020)

I recently read about that on a website that will sell plans for $30. It was Digger Odell or SHA, I can't recall. Check them out.


----------



## Dewfus (Jan 14, 2020)

Thank you...I sure will


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 14, 2020)

Harbor freight has a 6lb tumbler that is long enough to tumble a bottle. I think it runs about $54. Cut a 4" tube to length and seal. Cheap to make.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 14, 2020)

$30 for just the plans is ludicrous in my opinion. Just take a dual barrel rock tumbler, and use a Clorox tube as the barrel. Check out the Adventure Archaeology Youtube channel, they have one, and they show how they built it as well.


----------



## Dewfus (Jan 15, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Harbor freight has a 6lb tumbler that is long enough to tumble a bottle. I think it runs about $54. Cut a 4" tube to length and seal. Cheap to make.





Screwtop said:


> $30 for just the plans is ludicrous in my opinion. Just take a dual barrel rock tumbler, and use a Clorox tube as the barrel. Check out the Adventure Archaeology Youtube channel, they have one, and they show how they built it as well.


Thank you screwtop 
..Im subscribed to those boys too!! Ibe been watching them for like 4mths now never watched the other ones ty again


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 15, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Thank you screwtop
> ..Im subscribed to those boys too!! Ibe been watching them for like 4mths now never watched the other ones ty again




They're a nice bunch of guys too. I've emailed Clayton many times, and I even got a bottle off of him. Brandon is very knowledgeable too.


----------



## Dewfus (Jan 16, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> They're a nice bunch of guys too. I've emailed Clayton many times, and I even got a bottle off of him. Brandon is very knowledgeable too.


I just wish they would step by step directions on how to build the cylinder cause iam not an engineer or have a mechanical bone I'm my body lol .I just love thise bottle diggin stuff I dont even l know what i have i just digg and if I like it I  keep it . It kills me that i dont know anything about my bottles like year or rarity which I'm positive i dont have any rare ones lol.i have a general idea of most there ages but alot of them i dont .

..


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 22, 2020)

Get 4 inch pvc tubing from homedepot with oatey test caps they hold better. Doing the inside of the bottle use ducktape, 2 layers over the mouth to seal a rubberband over the duck tape to secure.Roll a towel to take up space in tube use a rubber band to hold old hand towels anything to take up space. You want the bottle to not tumble in the tube. Doing the outside no towel needed. After a couple of days i relieve any pressure build up by loosening one end. Then tighten again and tumble more. It is easy to make your own bottle tumbler tubes. Some people use a combination of sizes. 4 inch for outside and 3 inch for the inside tumbling. Hope this helps


----------



## Dewfus (Jan 23, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Get 4 inch pvc tubing from homedepot with oatey test caps they hold better. Doing the inside of the bottle use ducktape, 2 layers over the mouth to seal a rubberband over the duck tape to secure.Roll a towel to take up space in tube use a rubber band to hold old hand towels anything to take up space. You want the bottle to not tumble in the tube. Doing the outside no towel needed. After a couple of days i relieve any pressure build up by loosening one end. Then tighten again and tumble more. It is easy to make your own bottle tumbler tubes. Some people use a combination of sizes. 4 inch for outside and 3 inch for the inside tumbling. Hope this helps


Ty sir ...this will be very helpful I jabe recently purchased a duel rock tumbler from a goodwill and this is my missing peace of info for me to start building the rest of it. Thank you again for your time and knowledge...


----------

